# Dr.Greenthumb Seeds?



## RedGuerilla (Apr 21, 2008)

I was just wondering If any of you orderd from this seed bank and how did it go for you?
Also did you use a order form or gave em you Visa/Mastercard over the phone?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

No clue about that seedbank. Check out the seedbank forums and see if you can find people that have ordered from them before. I don't know what else to tell you. Hope this helps. Take care and be safe.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 21, 2008)

dr. Greenthumb is pretty good, I have ordered from him before and had good results.  The only problem i have with him is that his prices can be somewhat inflated for some strains, for example his OG and Bubba kush.  But i guess if live in an aera that it is not possible to get a clone of these clone only strains then I guess it is worth it paying that much for his S1's.

Overall he is cool, IMHO


----------



## RedGuerilla (Apr 22, 2008)

Yea I saw that, 270$ for OG kush, WOW lol it's his priciest strain too. I orderd chamuluma looks very nice. I checked out the seedbankupdate and there bank was up there with 4 stars so thats way I picked it, But my only concern is that I gave him my visa over the "Phone" to order it, That bugs me now. I know you guys are gonna say you should of though it through before making the purchase but I was in the moment and I need seeds quick since seedboutique declinde my order, Anyways what you think, Was it smart to do that?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't think you should have any problems. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## RedGuerilla (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks SB, Yea for sure I'll keep you updated.


----------



## RedGuerilla (Apr 24, 2008)

Recieved my seeds today. Took me a while to find em lol, They where in the (removed by a moderator because revealing shipping method). Anyway they look like great seeds. And only took a couple of days. So there's my update


----------

